# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Год Металлического Кролика: С кем, В чем и Как встречать Новый Год!

## Irina

*Уже не за горами 2011 год – год металлического кролика (кота). Как встретить Новый Год 2011, чтобы заслужить расположение нового Хозяина?*

Новый год – это особый праздник, пропитанный духом традиций и детства. Думаю, что не ошибусь, если скажу, что это самый любимый праздник.

Новый год – это праздник волшебства и сказки для детей; и встреча близких друзей и родственников для взрослых.Каждый год мы собираемся вместе с дорогими нам людьми, чтобы с бокалом шампанского под бой курантов, проводить старый годом и встретить грядущий.

Так как же лучше встретить грядущий праздник, чтобы весь год прошел успешно?

*Что ждет нас в год Металлического Кролика?*

Кролик чрезвычайно робок, но, несмотря на свою робость, он очень гостеприимен, ценит домашний уют и красоту. Поэтому в год Кролика приглашайте к себе самых дорогих друзей и сами навещайте их почаще.

Среди позитивных качеств Кролика присутствует неуемная романтичность и преданность. Поэтому браки, заключенные в этот год, обещают быть особенно удачными.

Кроме того, в восточных гороскопах сказано о том, что, так как Кролик очень умен, развит во многих сферах деятельности. Он будет покровительствовать в 2011 году всем, имеющим отношение к науке, да и просто специалистам, которые болеют за свое дело.

Особенно хорошим и удачным должен стать год для людей, которые занимаются дипломатической деятельностью. Также это касается священников, профессоров, людей творческих профессий — им Кролик покровительствует больше всего.

Но следует помнить, что Кролику присущи не только позитивные качества. Например, он боязлив. Поэтому многим, особенно людям, рожденным в год Кролика, может оказаться сложным принимать в этот год ответственные решения. Кроме того, Кролик слишком педантичен, он не выносит беспорядка в вещах, делах, мыслях.

*В чем встречать Новый год?*

Согласно восточному календарю следующий год будет годом Металлического Белого Кролика (Кота). Этом угоду соответсвуют следующие таке цвета, как белый, золотой, жёлтый. Стихия – металл, которому присуща такая характеристика, как блеск.

Поэтому выбирая наряд на новогодний праздник отдайте предпочтение воздушным и нежным вещам.  Если Вы верите в то, что цвет новогоднего платья принесёт вам удачу в будущем году, то наденьте платье белого, золотого (жёлтого) цветов, а так же подойдут наряды из тканей с блеском или расшитые бисером и пайетками.

*Чем угощать на Новый год?*

На праздничном столе обязательно должны быть яблоки и просо. Не следует подавать на стол никакой зайчатины или крольчатины, чтобы не будить в Зайце уходящего Тигра! Вообще, лучше отдать предпочтение блюдам вегетарианским.

Побольше всяких овощей, особенно травки — зеленого лука, укропа, петрушки, салата.

*Чем украшать дом?*


Так как стихия 2011 год — Металл, расставьте по квартире металлические украшения (например, металлические вазы или подставки для свечей) и используйте красивые металлические столовые приборы. 

Не забудьте купить фигурки с символом этого года и подарить их близким. Оставьте фигурку и себе, поставьте ее на полку или прикрепите к холодильнику, чтобы угодить приходящему году. 

Вместе с новогодними подарками под елку стоит положить пучок моркови, чтобы порадовать символ 2011 года. А под бой часов, загадав заветное желание, можно и помяукать (ведь по некоторым версиям китайского гороскопа это год Кота).

----------


## Sanych

Ура, мой год подходит!!!

----------

